# How much does an empty tank weigh?



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm thinking about upgrading sometime this year (maybe) from a 55 gallon to a 75 or 90 gallon.

I know that either a 75 gallon or 90 gallon will require 2 people to move into my basement, but can anyone tell me how much one of these tanks weighs without substrate and water?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a 125g acrylic that I could move by MYSELF, the glass 125 it took both me and my husband to move it. It would have been better with 4 people.

Are you planning on getting glass or acrylic?

Empty weight: I'm assuming the site used glass tanks
55 gallon - 100lbs
75 gallon - 140 lbs
90 gallon - 160 lbs

http://www.auspet.com/fish10.html


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Try this site.


----------



## porcelain987 (Dec 16, 2009)

Just moved a 125G glass tank--it was probably about 200lbs.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/011/19784.pdf

An AGA 75G should be ~ 100 lbs. Last month my nephew and I moved a 210G. The tough part was placing it into the recess on the stand. Coulda prolly used a few more hands.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have moved three, 5' 120's into my basement myself. If it's heavy, you'r doing it wrong.


----------



## Drewster42205 (Feb 5, 2010)

I can move 75g's by myself easily I usually have help with my other tanks. took 4 people to get my 220 in my basement tho it only took me and 1 person to load it into the truck


----------



## barst00lprophet (Jan 24, 2010)

my 90g was a heck of alot lighter than it looked


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I sent an e-mail over to Glasscages.com yesterday, haven't heard back yet.

Does anyone know what an ACRYLIC tank would weigh, maybe a 75 or a 90?

Jim


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

jimbofish said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I sent an e-mail over to Glasscages.com yesterday, haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Does anyone know what an ACRYLIC tank would weigh, maybe a 75 or a 90?
> 
> Jim


They weigh about half what a glass tank would weigh.


----------

